# Dumm und Dümmehr: Erster deutscher Trailer



## FlorianStangl (11. Juni 2014)

*Dumm und Dümmehr: Erster deutscher Trailer*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dumm und Dümmehr: Erster deutscher Trailer* gefragt. 


                Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Dumm und Dümmehr: Erster deutscher Trailer


----------



## tapferertoaser (11. Juni 2014)

Oha das musste ja irgendwann kommen. ^^


----------



## Vordack (11. Juni 2014)

Fand den ersten zwar nicht so Bombe, aber egal, Jeff Carey und Jim Daniels rocken!


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Juni 2014)

Harry hat seine Stimme nicht


----------



## Vordack (11. Juni 2014)

Kapiert ihr den Witz mit dem Namen?

Dümmher?

Mit dem h?


----------



## Phone (11. Juni 2014)

Sieht jetzt nicht sooo witzig aus


----------



## FlorianStangl (11. Juni 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Kapiert ihr den Witz mit dem Namen?
> 
> Dümmher?
> 
> Mit dem h?


"Dümmehr", also mehr dümmer als die Vorgänger


----------



## Vordack (11. Juni 2014)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> "Dümmehr", also mehr dümmer als die Vorgänger



LOL, der Vordi seht den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht  Danke. Es ist nicht Dümmher  sondern Dümmehr 

Ich habe Herry im Text gelesen und dachte irgendwie automatisch da es um Harrys Sohn geht.... in die Richtung irgendwas.


----------



## Vordack (11. Juni 2014)

edit: Jetzt weiss ich warum: Im Forum sieht der Thread so aus: "Dumm und *Dümmher:* Erster deutscher Trailer". Also nix mit mehr  war ich also doch nicht so blind


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Juni 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> edit: Jetzt weiss ich warum: Im Forum sieht der Thread so aus: "Dumm und *Dümmher:* Erster deutscher Trailer". Also nix mit mehr  war ich also doch nicht so blind



hab ich mal eben gefixt, jetzt passts auch da


----------



## Kratos333 (11. Juni 2014)

Geil


----------



## Mothman (11. Juni 2014)

Fand den ersten Film großartig. ^^


----------

